# À propos de tout et de rien



## TraductoraPobleSec

Otra duda, mes chers amis...

¿Qué significa _de tout et de rien_ en la siguiente frase? 

*Tant que le jeune puis l'adulte n'ont pas quitté père et mère, ils vont tenter toute leur vie de le faire à propos de tout et de rien.*

Merci à nouveau!


----------



## lpfr

"...toda la vida van a tratar de hacerlo por cualquier causa, incluyendo las más triviales"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

o : por cualquier motivo (sin añadir nada)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Según el matiz, también podría ser *con cualquier excusa*.


----------



## swift

¿A como dé lugar?  Pregunto, no sugiero.  ¿A la mínima oportunidad?


----------



## Gepo

swift said:


> ¿A como dé lugar?  Pregunto, no sugiero.  ¿A la mínima oportunidad?


También me parece una buena opción.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Curiosamente, y esto me preocupa, yo no utilizo  ni entiendo esta expresión exactamente del mismo modo que todos los foristas que han intervenido. O me he quedado estancada en el tiempo con un uso arcaico de la locución o se está usando erróneamente de manera generalizada. 

Las propuestas me parecen corresponder más a otras locuciones como son *à tout propos - pour un oui pour un non.*

Para mí_ à propos de tout et de rien _equivale a *sin (ningún) motivo (aparente)*


----------



## jprr

Athos de Tracia said:


> Para mí_ à propos de tout et de rien _equivale a *sin (ningún) motivo (aparente)*


*Je ne crois pas*.
Ça peut être pour "_trois fois rien_", un motif trivial ( lpfr post #2), éventuellement qui n'est ni perçu ni compris par l'interlocuteur...
Mais comme disait Raymond Devos :_ "rien c'est rien, mais trois fois rien c'est déjà quelque chose"_ et *je ne fais guère de différence entre "pour un oui ou un non" et "à propos de tout et de rien"*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Qué tal «en cualquier circunstancia»/«en lo que sea» o (próximo a lpfr) «por cualquier cosa»/«por lo que sea»?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Suma y sigue a mi post anterior. Sigo de lo más confundida, sobre todo cuando acabo de leer lo siguiente, que no hace más que confirmar  mis sospechas (y darme la razón)



> _À propos de rien _ou _à propos de tout et de rien, _continuellement et sans motif. _Il chicane à propos de rien. À propos de tout, à tout propos_, en toute occasion, à chaque instant, pour n'importe quelle raison. _Il se met en colère à tout propos_


PROPOS : Définition de PROPOS



> Expr. _Pour un oui ou pour un non, _pour un rien ou à tout propos.


NON : Définition de NON


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿Qué tal «en cualquier circunstancia»/«en lo que sea» o (próximo a lpfr) «por cualquier cosa»/«por lo que sea»?


No me suena mucho eso de “en lo que sea”; no veo cómo pegaría con el resto del enunciado. ¿Abandonar o dejar a sus padres en lo que sea? 

Quizá más próximo sea ese “por lo que sea”. Cuando me preguntaba si “a la mínima oportunidad” podría calzar, lo hacía teniendo en mente que se valdrían de la más pequeña circunstancia o excusa para justificar su salida del hogar. Es decir, lo que pretendía expresar era “por cualquier pequeñez”, dando a entender que están en una constante búsqueda de motivos para zafar. Pero ahora me doy cuenta, releyéndome, de que con “a la mínima oportunidad” no quedaría claro todo eso. 

Pienso que “por cualquier pequeñez” o “a la mínima provocación” quizá podrían valer.

Por lo demás, por el TLFi no hay que arriesgar el pellejo: lleva más de dos décadas sin actualizarse. 


> _la rédaction du TLF est terminée depuis 1994 et la plupart des contributeurs ont quitté le laboratoire. Il n’a pas vocation à être mis à jour. Cette ressource, qui ne fait pas l’objet d’une veille lexicographique, est donc close « en l’état ». Il est donc tout à fait naturel que les définitions qui s’y trouvent ne rendent pas compte des évolutions de la société._
> 
> TLFi


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Por lo demás, por el TLFi no hay que arriesgar el pellejo: lleva más de dos décadas sin actualizarse.





Pero, salvo craso error por mi parte, la Academia está redactando la novena edición (aunque falta mucho) y está disponible, tanto por los enlaces que puse antes como directamente en este otro:
Dictionnaire de l'Académie française

Soy más pesada que una vaca en brazos: que en la actualidad se utilice *à propos de tout et de rien *en el/los sentidos que todos decís no significa que sea correcto. De hecho, he podido comprobar paseándome por internet usos que me resultan chocantes: _parler à propos de tout et de rien_ como equivalente de _parler de tout et de rien_ por ejemplo_._


----------



## swift

Athos de Tracia said:


> que en la actualidad se utilice *à propos de tout et de rien *en el/los sentidos que todos decís no significa que sea correcto


Tiempo al tiempo.  Hace casi un siglo, la Académie condenaba “démissionner”. El uso se impuso.

La novena edición del diccionario académico se inició hace más de treinta años. Habría que indagar más para saber qué tan reciente es la redacción de los artículos a los que referías antes, pero no me extrañaría que llevasen varios lustros intactos.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

swift said:


> Tiempo al tiempo.  Hace casi un siglo, la Académie condenaba “démissionner”. El uso se impuso.



Esto no te lo discuto. Es más, yo misma apunté la posibilidad de haberme quedado estancada en el tiempo . 

Retomando vuestras propuestas, veremos con el tiempo si "oficialmente" _à propos de tout et de rien_ se considera sinónimo de _pour tout et pour rien_, _à tout propos, à la moindre occasion, pour des broutilles, pour n'importe quoi...
_
La clave quizá esté en el comentario de jprr



jprr said:


> *je ne fais guère de différence entre "pour un oui ou un non" et "à propos de tout et de rien"*


----------



## jprr

Athos de Tracia said:


> yo misma apunté la posibilidad de haberme quedado estancada en el tiempo .


à moins qu'au contraire tu ne perçoives plus le sens ancien de "rien"  (CNRTL) dans l'expression figée depuis belle lurette et ne sois sensible qu'au sens actuel (nada)


> *I. −* [Dans les cont. à orientation nég.] *A. −* _Vieilli_ ou _littér._ Synon. _quoi que ce soit, quelque chose._


ce qui correspond en français actuel à "_*un*_ rien" ...
ex :* il se fâche pour un rien *-> pour une broutille
MAIS : *il se fâche pour rien *-> sans raison / sans résultat / en vain


----------



## Athos de Tracia

O me estoy volviendo loca, o ya no sé leer o me estoy explicando fatal. Pero desde luego tu cita y enlace me vienen como anillo al dedo.



> [*Dans les cont. à orientation nég.*] *A. −* _Vieilli_ ou _littér._ Synon. _quoi que ce soit, quelque chose._






> ♦ Sans raison. Synon. _pour un rien.Il se fâche pour rien._ _Comme vous êtes injuste, et comme vous me querellez pour rien!_ (Leclercq,_Prov. dram._, MmeSorbet, 1835, 4, p. 131).
> *Rem.* La différence est grande avec _ne_ ... + prép. + _rien_: _Il ne se fâche pour rien_ signifie « il ne se fâche pas, quelle que puisse être la raison qu'il aurait de se fâcher »; _il se fâche pour rien_ signifie « il se fâche à tout propos, au moindre motif »



RIEN : Définition de RIEN

Y ahora, ¿qué hacemos?


----------



## swift

Nótese:





> _il se fâche pour rien_ signifie « il se fâche à tout propos, *au moindre motif *»


Existe una gran diferencia entre “sin ningún motivo” y “por el mínimo motivo”. 


> Synon. *quoi que ce soit*_, quelque chose._


quoi que ce soit = cualquier cosa, es decir:


Gévy said:


> por cualquier motivo


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Existe una gran diferencia entre “sin ningún motivo” y “por el mínimo motivo”.


Ben, pour moi, oui, au moins en ce qui concerne *le jugement porté* par celui qui parle  sur les motivations du sujet jugé


> _il se fâche pour rien_ signifie « il se fâche à tout propos, *au moindre motif *»


Pour le coup, je trouve que le CNTRL est assez largement en retard...
En plus "il se fâche pour rien" est ambigu... cf. mon post précédent (#15)


----------

